# Cutting Cold Shingles



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

Hah Nothing suprises me anymore after I saw a child and a dog on the same roof.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> Hah Nothing suprises me anymore after I saw a child and a dog on the same roof.



That reminds me of a few years ago when my father had the family up on a new roof on a Sunday. My little sister at the time was 7 and a neighbor called the cops. When the cop arrived and noticed we meant business he didn't say much. My Mom at 105 lbs used to carry full bundles and when my sister was 12 she bundled for me in a 8 hour period one day and managed to keep up with me, 23 sq's!!! Paid her $50 and took her shopping the next day. Some adults can't even do that!

My Uncle has a Shepard that crawls up and down the ladder and walks all around the roof. She has fallen once due to riding a shingle wrapper down a valley. I used to see a husband and wife roofing team with a dog on the roof too.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

It is against the law for children under the age of 16 to be on a roof or roofing jobsite. 

I personally would never let my 7 year old daughter up on a roof. Call me old fashioned but I don't think roofing is a place for women period. (Can they do it? Yes. Should they? No.)


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

I agree with younger children not being up there, but try that age stuff with all the friggin amish around here and it'd never fly-how do you think papa jacob and uncle abe make all their money, kids under 16 dont get any money for working so all the money goes to the elders.

As far as women on the roof, I know one "team" boyfreind/girlfriend and she can/has/will work circles around any guy I've ever seen. She's not the prettiest most feminen thing you've ever seen, but fact of the matter, she's a bad beeotch!!!!


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

I don’t even let my eight year old son climb up a 4’ ladder…..
If I had him on a roof, my wife would take my balls out of her purse and throw them away….
…if she hasn’t done that already…..


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

> It is against the law for children under the age of 16 to be on a roof or roofing jobsite.


Does this include the HOs kids? IE: can you not roof with minors on the property?

That would be truly bizare.

Im with you... no chance in hell I'd have a kid on the roof during a job of this nature....


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Grumpy, there a lot of loop holes when it's a family run business. You may not know of this however, being a "regular" roofing contractor. There are several things family can do that regular workers/owners can't. If you PM me I can explain a few for you.

In my opinion there is nothing wrong with a woman on the job site. I've seen more than one woman roofer and have seen woman in all other types of construction. A couple years ago while papering in a house I started talking with a decent looking woman working in a lift putting on roof decking. She said her and her ex-husband roofed as partners for several years. When I asked if she ever did whole roofs by herself she gave me a funny look and said, "Of course!". I did get an eyeful that afternoon though when she decided to take off her long jons sitting in the lift basket. Is was tough not to look at all those legs and panties!!! I guess she just figured she was one of the guys!

Grumpy, would you work for a woman builder? I've been with one builder who is owned by a woman for 7 years now and have nothing bad to say about her. Yes she can be tough and mean at times but it's usually warranted.

It's sad to see that in 2006 there are still people like you.

BTW, my little sister grew up with three big brothers, you could say she advanced much faster than most girls.

When the cop showed up my father knew the law and said it straight up, the cop said, your right and have a nice Sunday. I too would be a little nervous with a young daughter on the roof but she did crawl up the ladder to get up there, which is her choice. She was brought to the job to clean up debris on the ground. My mother brought shingles to my father and I got my own shingles that day. The roof was a 6/12 1 story on the front less than 2 on the back.

Grumpy, you may be able to control certain things in life but your children, good luck!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I prefer being "regular" rather than exploiting my children for loopholes. However I think the OSHA law is pretty specific regarding children being on job sites. I don't remember any exception being made for family members.

Can I control my Kids? Maybe not all aspects of their lilfe... Your damned right I can keep them off my job sites though.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with a woman being a roofer, I just prefer my women with soft pretty hands. I prefer my women in dresses and smelling like perfume. I prefer my women in high heels, not muddy work boots. I wouldn't let my wife on or near a roof no matter how desperate I am for cheap labor. I never said there was anything wrong with a woman being a roofer, I even admitted they can do it; I'm just not attracted to that kind of woman.



Grumpy said:


> I don't think roofing is a place for women period. (Can they do it? Yes. Should they? No.)


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Grumpy, who's saying you need to be actracted to a woman roofer? When I see a woman on a job site I think of her as "one of us" and not a woman who doesn't belong here. 100 years ago a womans place was in the home but not anymore, things have changed.

There is a local roofing contractor in my area going my the name Calimity Jane or something like that and it's all woman run. Most of the woman are buff but they get the job done.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I would hope I am attracted to my WIFE. That's what started this conversation about women roofers. You said your mom was humping and laying shingles. All I am saying is if I were you father I would not have let her on the roof even if she wanted to be.


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Ok, probably a littlefftopic: But over the years on construction sites I've seen Father/Daughter foundation co., Husband/ Wife well drilling co. (pounders), Mother/Sons Drywall co., Husband/Wife Electrical co., Husband/Wife Team doing Hardwood Flooring, Husband/Wife/Son Roofing and Siding co., Husband/Wife Builders/ Excavation, and I might add that all these woman worked just as hard as any male doing these same tasks. Also I might add I had a drop dead gorgeous blond driving one of my Tri-Axles a few years ago:thumbup:


----------



## A+Carpenter (Apr 19, 2005)

JMIC was that lady named "BERTHA" ?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

AdamMeider said:


> JMIC was that lady named "BERTHA" ?



Adam,
My post refers to several woman in different aspects of construction although to my knowledge none of them was named Bertha. Although the lady sheetrocker had some massive arms.:thumbup:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I was going to come home and post this same question about cutting shingles. I am glad I did not have to. As far as women on the jobsite, I have brought my wife along a few times on her day off. She has helped me hang siding, clean up a little bit, pull screws on an old deck, staining a deck. But I would not want to have her on the jobsite everyday messing up those soft hands and getting to strong for a woman. Plus she might see how often I only work a half day:w00t:


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

RobertCDF said:


> I was going to come home and post this same question about cutting shingles. I am glad I did not have to. As far as women on the jobsite, I have brought my wife along a few times on her day off. She has helped me hang siding, clean up a little bit, pull screws on an old deck, staining a deck. But I would not want to have her on the jobsite everyday messing up those soft hands and getting to strong for a woman. Plus she might see how often I only work a half day:w00t:


 Robert,
Sorry Buddy just one more dig,:laughing: With your new technique for roofing why would you even want to cut them, just overlap them! You might have unknowingly stumbled onto something here, look at all the time you would save doing a roof. You might want to run this idea by some of the major manufacturers you might be able to get some royalties on your new method.:laughing: :thumbup: Then you could be :laughing: all the way to the bank!


----------



## fire129 (Jan 26, 2006)

I have been roofing for better than 20 years in the chicago area but when my 8 year old son want to start helping I was a little apprehesive. He is 14 now and makes more than some of the others in the crew. It has taught him a great work ethic and to keep great grades in school so he can go on to better things.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

fire129 said:


> I have been roofing for better than 20 years in the chicago area but when my 8 year old son want to start helping I was a little apprehesive. He is 14 now and makes more than some of the others in the crew. It has taught him a great work ethic and to keep great grades in school so he can go on to better things.


It suprises me how many people don't mind placing their kids in harms way. 8 years old on a roof? I'd expect my wife to divorce me for something like that... and even at 14 it's still against OSHA rules.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've never seen or heard of OSHA on a new home in my area unless a serious accident or death occured. A few years ago I had to wear hard hats up to the ladder while roofing for Ryland Homes. The supervisor also told me I had to use boards with jacks on all roofs over 1 story so I'd find the longest 2x4's on the site and use two jacks nailed with one roofing nail each!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

dougger222 said:


> I've never seen or heard of OSHA on a new home in my area


Just becuase OSHA doesn't show up to enforce their rules doesn't mean they shouldn't be followed. They are obviously in place for a reason.

Yes I think OSHA is a pain in the ass, however I have no arguments with thier no children rules.


----------

